# FTP-Server konfiguration (FileZilla Server V.0.9.12 beta)



## LBUser (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
nun könnte ich hier haufenweise einzelne "kleine" Fragen stellen, aber im Grunde suche
ich ein "gutes" Manual zu dem FileZilla Server V.12. Ich habe schon länger gegoogelt
und auch schon die ersten Startschwierigkeiten überwunden. Mein Server läuft auf dem
"einfachsten" Niveau. Beim gogeln habe ich sogar eine (scheinbar) schöne Seite zu
dem Thema gefunden, nur war sie leider auf finnisch. Bei "gebräuchigeren" Sprachen
hätte ich sie einfach online übersetzt aber da war nix zu machen. Nebenbei erwähnt
so bin ich auch auf diese Seite hier gestoßen. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Fachkundiger
der mit weiterhelfen kann und will - gerne auch über ICQ oder auch Verweise auf Seiten
zum nachlesen (allerdings ist mein Englisch recht bescheiden - bitte auf deutsch).

Gennerelle Frage:
Ich hätte gerne gewusst, was jeder einzelne "Haken" bei der FileZilla Server bewirkt.

Konkrete Frage:
Ich habe ein SSL-Certifikate bei FileZilla erstellt (dieses Tool ist im Progi enthalten).
Ich bekomme jetzt keinen Zugriff mehr auf den Server. Was muss ich auf der Client
seite beachten?


----------

